
The Future of JavaScript Will Be Less JavaScript - 10-6
https://medium.com/@mrdaniel/the-future-of-javascript-will-be-less-javascript-cea373eb57fd?source=user_profile---------1----------------
======
kartan
For me the main point is WebAssembly. Javascript was the only option for the
web (As the article notices you can compile/transpile to Javascript but this
was adding more complexity for less gain). With more options developers will
use languages that better adapt their taste and needs. C++ can be highly
optimized when creating WebAssembly code, C# and Java offer flexibility,
Python and Groovy are easier to star to use, etc.

Javascript was used beyond it's own merits as a language. It was the only
feasible door to pluguinless development in the web. WebAssembly will allow
people to choose. And even that a lot of developer will still have Javascript
as a first option, others will not, and the web development environment is
going to deeply change.

~~~
ix-hispana
If javascript goes the ecosystem goes too.

In real applications we need to use social login, share, google maps, shopify
buy SDK, S3, Azure speech API and so on. The javascript tools to access all of
that are plain old ES5 at best. How will we use them from another language?

Libraries, too. Are we going to find ourselves writing our own custom
dropdowns and datepickers in C++? Not to mention our own view update and state
management libraries.

This is the reason there are next to none real world examples of web apps made
in Elm. No communication with planet Earth.

~~~
kartan
> Libraries, too. Are we going to find ourselves writing our own custom
> dropdowns and datepickers in C++?

You are talking about C++. If a library exists, already exists an
implementation for it in C++. Comparing Elm with C++ doesn't makes so much
sense.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_platform-
independent_G...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_platform-
independent_GUI_libraries#C_.2F_C.2B.2B_packages)

------
chopchopchop
I don't understand why the author sounds so excited about the premise of his
article. Nor do I understand the fervor, in general, surrounding transpliers
and the constantly-expanding JS toolchain. It seems people are too busy
fawning over the latest JavaScript-adjacent tool to remember that the sole
benefit of using said tools is basically to support browsers that don't yet
support ES6. Yes, in doing so you are able to implement bleeding edge features
that you couldn't otherwise, but this will not be the case once ES6 is fully
adopted. Until then they are merely a necessity.

ES6 is JavaScript in its actualized form, and once fully adopted it should
suffice for most developers unless you really want to implement bleeding edge
ES7 tech. WASM is pretty cool, though I personally believe you have to be some
kind of masochist to put yourself through the torture of building your web app
in C++, unless said application would really benefit from the optimization
factor.

------
oneweekwonder
I will be hanging around the next 60 years creating more JavaScript
1.5/ECMAScript 3 code, oh the horror.

